# Adobe CS2 Serial #s



## mightyscoop1 (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello,

I am attempting to do an inventory at my new workplace of the serial #s that are used on each Mac. The one that is giving me problems is Adobe CS2. Does anyone know how to find the serials that are used?


----------



## Cobalt` (Sep 29, 2007)

mightyscoop1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am attempting to do an inventory at my new workplace of the serial #s that are used on each Mac. The one that is giving me problems is Adobe CS2. Does anyone know how to find the serials that are used?


Usually when you open the program, it will show you your organization name/your name and the serial number on the start-up screen. Did you check the help/about menus? Or tried looking over the help manual?


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

mightyscoop1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am attempting to do an inventory at my new workplace of the serial #s that are used on each Mac. The one that is giving me problems is Adobe CS2. Does anyone know how to find the serials that are used?


They are usually on the software carton. If it was purchased via d/l from adobe then it should be on the receipt, or the would have sent an email containing them. If all else fails contact adobe, if the software was registered they would have access to them.


----------

